# Gotta show it off



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Just finished (sorta) and field tested it at 20 yards. If y'all wanna come out and play, come on down! H/U


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Dang, that looks like it will be the ticket. If I get to feeling better and the weather isn't to bad, I might have to take a ride this afternoon.......


----------

